# Decoy paint?



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Any suggestions regarding a paint to patch up decoy bald spots?


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Cabelas has sold Herters decoy paint in the recent past. I'm not certain they still carry it, but you could try searching there.


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Go to an "art craft" store (ie.Michaels) and get some Patio Paint. It's in the section where you find the clay pots. It's an outdoor waterproof paint. Colors are a bit limited but you just have to mix to get the right color. Warning...
Be very carefull when you set out to just touch up. That was my original plan ended up repainting about 5 dozen decoys. They look great. 
BTW when finished painting 2-3 light coats of Krylon 1311 matte finish spray.


----------



## andrewschlueter (Dec 23, 2009)

On the website Takeem.com they have all the paint codes and colors for walmart and other stores. 

My brother inlaw and I repainted all our old decoys. It takes alot of time. When we were done we both decided that we would rather work extra days (in the off season) then do it agian.

Hope that web site helps.

"BTW when finished painting 2-3 light coats of Krylon 1311 matte finish spray." We did that with my progrades and they still look new.

Andrew


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Cabelas, Bass Pro.... they all carry decoy paint.

Or you can just repaint the whole decoy with paint from wally world or the hardware store.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.takeem.com/tp.php

great link with where and what to buy for way cheaper and walmart...
definitely krylon 1311 the finished product. I'm waiting for it to warm up around here before I put them all on a 4x8 sheet in the back yard and get artsy.


----------



## turk870 (Mar 13, 2010)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

I've repainted decoys...and I've sold those that need painted online and bought new ones...

The second option is the better IMO. I sold my old decoys that needed paint on eBay and Craiglist to others that feel like painting them and took the money and applied them to new birds. I used Herter's and you can make them look really good but it does take a lot of time and effort.


----------

